# Guest speaker form MAMH



## bLUE fOX (11 Apr 2006)

Hello, I am looking for some in put form officers or cadets in the Ontario are who have had experience with the Museum of Applied military history. I have been told that I will be taking over as training officer next year and thought I would like to try something different for the remembrance day speaker, or (and I am sure I 'll hear feed back about that one) as a filler speaker for optional training. Mostly I'd like to know what type of display they put on, length, interactivity and approximate cost. I tried checking there website but all it gives is a mailing addres. any in put would be appreciated,
Thanks


----------



## Guardsman (15 Apr 2006)

I'm a member of the MAMH. We have different contingents, either Allied, Axis forces, 1812, right up to WW2. We can do anything from static displays, to interactive and actual battle scenarios, location depending of course! As far as I know we don't have a website as it stands now for the MAMH, but if you're looking into WW2 the best thing to do is contact the HQ of either the Perth Regiment or Kampfgruppe Haase who should be able to put you in touch with the Admin personnel of the MAMH. Try www.soldaten.ca , there should be a contact link from there. Ask for Gavin Watts' (Head of the MAMH) contact info. Good luck!


----------

